# Trigger not setting on recoil--Revisited Part 1



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

This is a follow up report detailing the steps I've taken to correct the problem. I have purchased a charging handle from Recovery Tactical. The installation took maybe 3 minutes. What a change. I can now rack the gun with thumb and forefinger like normal people do. There is no pain and no strain. So it was defiantly the squeeze pressure that prevented me to racking. With that accomplished, I removed the recoil spring with the reduced pressure and replaced it with the original factory installed spring. Racked the gun several more times - no problems. Every time I racked I dry fired each time I racked the trigger set properly. Of coarse, I need to fire live rounds to be sure and I hope to get to the range this coming Monday. I'm add to this report after my live fire session.

I want to thank Pic for giving me the site for the device and more importantly that site gave me a name for it- Charging Handle. There are several manufacturers that make variations of it but I found that Recover Tactical, made the simplest cheapest and easiest to install of them all. All of you contributed to my knowledge and I am also thankful for each and every one of you.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Donel said:


> This is a follow up report detailing the steps I've taken to correct the problem. I have purchased a charging handle from Recovery Tactical. The installation took maybe 3 minutes. What a change. I can now rack the gun with thumb and forefinger like normal people do. There is no pain and no strain. So it was defiantly the squeeze pressure that prevented me to racking. With that accomplished, I removed the recoil spring with the reduced pressure and replaced it with the original factory installed spring. Racked the gun several more times - no problems. Every time I racked I dry fired each time I racked the trigger set properly. Of coarse, I need to fire live rounds to be sure and I hope to get to the range this coming Monday. I'm add to this report after my live fire session.
> 
> I want to thank Pic for giving me the site for the device and more importantly that site gave me a name for it- Charging Handle. There are several manufacturers that make variations of it but I found that Recover Tactical, made the simplest cheapest and easiest to install of them all. All of you contributed to my knowledge and I am also thankful for each and every one of you.


Glad everything is working out for you. Pic is the man.


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

Thanks. Live fire will tell the truth


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Glad the charging handles worked out for you. 

This forum is full of GREAT ADVICE, KNOWLEDGEABLE MEMBERS.

Hope your trigger reset works out in your favor, shooting live ammo.


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

Pic thanks for checking in. I can't tell you enough the enormous difference the charging handle has made to my ability to rack. That was actually a bigger problem then the trigger. If live fire shows, I still have a problem, it goes to a gunsmith. . Hey, I can use racking as an exercise to build up my arm strength


----------

